# General > Hobbies >  Argentine tango lessons

## heathfieldgunn

Thurso, Come Dancing is delighted to welcome back our friends from Argentine Tango Highland for the next instalment of workshops.  Patricia and Billy will be taking classes from beginner level upwards in the Royal British Legion on Saturday 17th September.  Class times will be confirmed soon but get in touch for more details if you would like to give Argentine Tango a try - it is a lovely dance.  

We also have a milonga for you in the evening, where we will be taking our new skills on to the floor.  There will be a good mix of music with Ballroom, Latin and Jive dances covered too.  Come and join us for a fun weekend of music and dance.

Sunday sees more workshops but this time a little bit of Latin with Samba and Cha Cha on the list for those of you needing some new moves.  
See our facebook page (Thurso, Come Dancing!) for details or contat us on thursocomedancing@gmail.com or 01847892658 Lesley Gunn

----------

